# Need to rehome most of my colony (South Eastern PA)



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

Due to recent events in my life, I've come to the very hard decision that I need to rehome most of my colony. I have 30+ rats, boys and girls, most of which are juvenile or young adults. All are rescues and do not have known pedigrees. All are friendly, though some shyer than others. I WILL be requiring a small adoption fee to ensure they go as pets only. 

I have a group of three boys that must go together, but they come with their cage (A feisty Ferret), and they are very sweet. They are a bonded group.


----------



## Pixxiies (Jan 25, 2016)

I wish you the best of luck finding great homes for your babies. I would love to help but I'm in the middle of Connecticut. :[


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

Are you at all able to meet halfway maybe? You're a little under 4 hours from me. I'd love them to go to someone on here!


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

I've found homes for the boys, possibly two more will be rehomed. Now I need to find homes for some girls!! I have two cages of girls and I desperately need to condense into one.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Check out Mainely Rats Rescue. They are based in Maine, but they have fosters all over the NE. Really nice people, (I should know - I foster for them) and they might be able to help. No guarantees, but if they're mostly sweet and healthy, you shouldn't have an issue.


----------

